# League of legends :devil:



## catchman2503 (16. August 2014)

So einfach mal aus Interesse nen thread zu lol 
Welches Level seid ihr so und was sind eure Lieblings champs? Welche Lane? Und alles was es so gibt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. August 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/moba/65889-sammelthread-league-legends.html

Wir haben schon ein Thread


----------



## catchman2503 (17. August 2014)

Hoppla :O Hatte gesucht, aber nichts gefunden am Handy.  Hat mich Auch gewundert!   Danke 

Edit: kann dann wohl gelöscht werden


----------

